# Mice?



## misaliss (Mar 15, 2011)

eep: Just found that a mouse has been helping itself to the recycling cupboard. I am not too into killing just because they are being pesky....so I found online that Peppermint essential oil deters mice. Soak cotton balls in suspected areas, obviously cover where they are entering as best you can and we shall see what happens!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I was just opening this thread up to recommend peppermint oil. 

We bought a 30 year old trailer house last fall that had mice. Not bad (I'm not sure we would have bought it if it'd been bad!) but bad enough that something needed to be done. 
I put peppermint cotton balls all over the house and within a few days, there were no new signs of mice. 
And it smelled like Christmas!!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

mmmm free protien.

Trap it, add it to soup. No one will ever know....


"Oh what's this?"

"Don't worry about it honey, just a meat ball..."


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

NickieL said:


> mmmm free protien.
> 
> Trap it, add it to soup. No one will ever know....
> 
> ...


You are too funny, NickieL!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hahahaha you think I'm joking....:whistlin:


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

NickieL said:


> mmmm free protien.
> 
> Trap it, add it to soup. No one will ever know....
> 
> ...


Well honey I wanted to make booya and they were all out of ox tails..... just think of them as really tiny ox tails...


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Mice aren't just being pesky....they carry all kinds of nasty diseases. The only good mouse around my place is a dead mouse. Bring on the head-banger traps!


----------

